

Ask HN: Ideas to reach experienced, but unemployed professionals - mikescoffield

Please lend me your ingenuity.  I'm trying to reach the market of business professionals w/ 5+ years of experience, but are currently unemployed. Ideally, I'd like to find people in the following business functions: corp marketing, corp strategy, biz dev, supply chain/logistics/sourcing, and corp finance.<p>Any ideas?<p>Thanks.
======
maximgsaini
I know companies can get profiles of people looking for jobs through certain
job search websites. Can you try and get them?

Are you looking for an easier way out? Or a more 'mass' method?

~~~
mikescoffield
Do you know what the process is for getting those profiles? Does getting
profiles also include a way to contact them?

I would prefer a mass method.

Thanks for the suggestion.

------
sbhatla
Can you share why you want to reach them? Give a little, get a lot.

~~~
mikescoffield
Sure. I'm working on a startup that's a marketplace for corporate business
documents (e.g. business frameworks, financial models, presentation
templates). The marketplace is based on the principle that companies/employees
waste a lot of time/effort/$ recreating the same documents and redoing the
same analyses.

I'd like to reach out to experienced professionals and offer them the
proposition of joining my marketplace as sellers. I would like them to have
worked for 5+ yrs, so they have the skills and business insights to build
quality, relevant documents. I think my value proposition is more attractive
to unemployed folks, since they're in need of money and have time on hand to
create documents.

Let me know if you need any more detail.

Here is the site: <http://flevy.com>

